#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

[h=    ]2[/h]       :     ;    .               ɡ   ɡ    ɡ             ʡ  ǡ         ɡ  ǡ     ɡ           ɡ    ֡         ѡ            ɡ             ɡ                   ɡ                             .        ޡ     ѡ      ʡ            .        ɡ   ɡ              .             ɡ           ɡ    ѡ           .          ɡ         . :        ɡ     ɡ       ʡ         Carbides        ء     . :            .                        ɡ            ѡ                   ɡ            0.4 - 0.5%         ɡ             ǡ       ǡ      ɡ       20%     ɡ     80%        30-35%       .             Reservoir Rocks    ǡ      .         ɡ                              "".      ʡ         ɡ    ̡ ǡ           .               Volcanic Rocks                 .           ɡ                    ֡  ǡ                    ɡ                      .                                          .                ֡             .            ɡ            ѡ           15       ""   .See More:

----------

